# Ăn soup có thể giúp bạn giảm cân an toàn



## bobodinh (26/11/21)

Ăn soup có thể giúp bạn giảm cân an toàn Khi bắt đầu một lối sống lành mạnh để giảm cân hoặc thải độc (detox), chúng ta thường nghĩ ngay đến nước trái cây. Nhưng đây liệu có cân điện tử 3 số lẻphải một lựa chọn tốt nhất không? Ngoài nước ép hoa quả, soup cũng là một phương pháp ăn kiêng hiệu quả. Cả soup và nước trái cây đều sử dụng nguyên liệu giống nhau như: cải xoăn, rau bina, cà rốt, cà chua… Chúng chỉ khác nhau ở cách chế biến. Nước hoa quả lá ép rau sống hoặc trái cây thành nước uống trong khi súp có nghĩa là đun sôi rau, trái trong một thời gian nhất định. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soup là phương pháp ăn kiêng, detox được áp dụng từ hàng thập kỷ thậm chí là Cân phân tích giá rẻthế kỷ trước nhưng dạo gần đây, nhờ báo chí, truyền thông, phương pháp này mới được biết đến nhiều hơn. Dù không phổ biến bằng nước hoa quả nhưng trên thực tế, giảm cân bằng soup đem lại hiệu quả tốt hơn giảm cân bằng nước hoa quả. Soup nhiều chất dinh dưỡng hơn Nhiều người cho rằng hoa quả, rau củ qua chế biến đã đánh mất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng vốn có, vì vậy, nước ép trái cây sẽ cung cấp nhiều chất dinh dưỡng hơn. Nhưng ngược lại, các chuyên gia đã chứng tỏ rằng, soup giàu dinh dưỡng hơn. Chưa kể soup rất ngon, hấp dẫn và dễ ăn, uống hơn nước trái cây. Canh dưỡng sinh Bạn đã nghe nói về canh dưỡng sinh chưa? Đó là một món canh có lợi cho sức khỏe, chữa bệnh, giúp tăng cường miễn dịch, giải độc cơ thể, giảm thiểu và ngăn ngừa các bệnh ung thư, tiểu đường… Soup chứa nhiều chất xơ Khi nấu soup, bạn có thể ăn hết phần rau củ mà không phải lọc chất xơ ra riêng như nước ép trái cây. Ngoài ra, nước trái cây chứa nhiều đường trong khi súp thì ít hơn. Lợi ích khác Giảm cân bằng ước ép trái cây khiến bạn luôn trong tình trạng thèm ăn Khi giảm cân, detox bằng soup bạn không có cảm giác đói như khi giảm cân bằng nước trái cây. Bạn có thể ăn các thực phẩm nấu chín khác 2 lần một ngày và dùng soup 1 lần/ ngày. Ngoài ra, khi giảm cân bằng soup cảm giác thèm ăn những món khác ít hơn là giảm cân bằng nước ép trái cây. Một số loại soup giảm cân hiệu quả bạn có thể tham khảo: - Soup bắp cải: bắp cải, ớt chuông xanh, cà rốt, hành tây, 20g thịt gà hoặc thịt lợn. Tất cả các nguyên liệu thái miếng vừa ăn cho vào nồi ninh nhừ là có thể ăn. - Soup bí đỏ: bí đỏ, hành tây, cần tây, nước hầm xương. Bí đỏ, hành tây, cần tây thái miếng (hoặc xay nhuyễn) cho vào nước hầm xương ninh nhừ. - Soup súp lơ xanh: súp lơ xanh, cà rốt và nước hầm xương. Súp lơ xanh, giá cân phân tích 4 số lẻcà rốt thái miếng (hoặc xay nhuyễn) ninh với nước hầm xương. Lưu ý: Lượng rau củ tùy thuộc vào mức ăn của bạn, sau đó giảm dần theo thời gian. Chúc bạn giảm cân thành công!


----------

